# Sick Jack Dempsey?



## JDman (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all. *** had my Jack Dempsey for almost a year now, since she was a fry. She is now about 6 inches and lives in a comfortable 55 gal tank along with a 4inch african featherfin catfish. Well i have been noticing recently that she will be fine and dandy one minute, and then the next minute, she is violently rubbing her lower jaw and belly on rocks, substrate, HEATER, just about everything. I dont think this is normal. is she ill? skin problem of some sort?Am i over-reacting perhaps?I am very meticulous on water qaulity and do water changes 1-2 times a week of about 30%. any help on trying to identify this problem 
(if it is a problem) would be awesome. thanx. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

The JD and catfish are the only fish in the tank? Has the catfish been in there the entire time?

Any white salt like spots on the JD? Any fuzzy cottony growths? Any fin deterioration?

It sounds like some sort of water quality issue or possibly external parasites.

We're going to need a bit more information in order to help.

Kim


----------



## JDman (Apr 5, 2008)

{ph 7.4} {dH 15} nitrates are "0"

yes the JD and catfish are the only ones. The catfish was there first then i decided to put my jack dempsey in with it. The JD looks PERFECTLY fine. Nothing on it that i can see. The catfish is a true catfish and has stingers, and the JD chases it around a lot and goes into its cave a lot so... maybe she got poked?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Unless this is a heavily planted tank, zero nitrates are impossible.

What's the ammonia and nitrite readings?

Kim


----------



## JDman (Apr 5, 2008)

it is a pretty heavily planted tank. ill check back with you on the ammonia/nitrite readings


----------

